
Aes-finder – the utility to find AES keys in running process memory - todsacerdoti
https://github.com/MantechUser/aes-finder
======
schoen
I'm guessing that this is originally inspired by Nadia Heninger and Ariel
Feldman's aeskeyfind, which was part of our cold boot paper from 2008

[https://citp.princeton.edu/our-
work/memory/code](https://citp.princeton.edu/our-work/memory/code)

